# Can RAM effect Gaming Quality



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a PC that I have built myself but I was wondering how much the RAM effects your Gaming experiences.

I currently have 3Gigs of RAM but I was wondering if i would see any performance boost in games if i went up to 4GB.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I doubt you would see any gain in experience. Gaming is mostly dependent on the GPU.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you would see a bit of a boost. But not much, as Tyree said gaming is mostly GPU and CPU dependent.(I may be wrong about CPU but I always saw better gameplay on a better CPU) But 3 gigs is enough for this time, I know many games wont use more than 3 gigs, but some programs like Photoshop can get in the 4 gig range.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you using win7 32 bit you'll see no difference, if you are not currently using all of the 3 gigs you have currently have you also will see no difference.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

the bottleneck is how fast the pc can read/write data from storage (typically a hard drive). since ram is way faster than a hdd the additional ram could be used to create a ramdisk and any games that make temporary files can be directed to store the temp files on the ramdisk instead of the hdd, that would reduce lag since the hdd is no longer involved in the temp data loop.

easier said than done though.

the best way to maximize game performance is to have the games on a different hdd than the OS. the OS is always doing houskeeping in the background and that uses up valuable hdd access time. putting the game files on the newest SATA with the fastest rpm's and biggest buffer cache would make a more responsive game system.

between the two choices a SATA would be the better option.


----------

